# Saving on taxes in retirement



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

A short interview article with WJS personal finance columnist Jonathon Clements in the current Bottom Line personal newsletter (vol35#20 10/15/14) skimmed over some interesting concepts of how often in retirement the flexibility of being able to choose when you are paid and from which of your investment accounts that money is drawn from can be used as a tax saving strategy for retirees by taking into account their low income years, high deduction years and high cost years as they choose to use their flexibility of retirement to its full advantage. 

The article can be viewed as part of the BL/P online condensed offering here .

http://www.bottomlinepublications.c...rement/how-to-save-big-on-taxes-in-retirement


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

In my retirement situation, I don't have that problem. LOL


----------

